# 1.8T into corrado g60, q's on wiring in the 1.8T engine harness



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

i have this link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1620440 which helps identify the mk4 wiring harness, but my question without seeing a harness in person is; how do i connect it to the corrado fuse box?

i will keep EVERYTHING from the corrado (dash/cluster and fully body harness) all i want to swap in the motor and it's necessary harness

can i take a mk2/g60 harness and cut the fuse box plugs off and splice it into the mk4 harness to plug into the ce2 box? or is there more that i'm missing?

do i need to use the mk4 fuse panel at somepoint?

i will not be using AC, cruise control, ABS...i will also be deleting all the emission, SAI etc from the motor....it will be bare bones

another question is regarding the power steering lines, will the g60 lines bolt up to the mk4 pump?

anything else i needs to be aware of?

thanks


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

have you seen this thread? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3513322

I think he only kept the Cluster was due to the Immo, but if you have a chip there is no reason you can't use the Corrado.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

no haven't see that one....the pics are down put i'll go through it


just read that the pressure hose for the power steering line should bolt up which is good to know


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

jettag60 said:


> no haven't see that one....the pics are down put i'll go through it
> 
> 
> just read that the pressure hose for the power steering line should bolt up which is good to know


hmmm, odd. I thought they were there last night, but I see they are not there now. :screwy:

There were a LOT of good pics too. He is still active here, so shoot him a PM


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

anyone else have any input on wiring a mk4 harness into the ce2 fuse box?


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

also, do i need to get a digi 1 harness or can i just use a mk2 digi harness for the fusebox pigtails

my main concern with using a regular mk2 harness is

1) VSS wiring, the g60 harness has this but a mk2 harness does not....how is the VSS signal picked up in the mk4 harness?

2) MFA, included in the g60 harness (and i could source a mk2 harness from a gti with mfa so not a huge deal)


i think that's the only two things i'd be worried about by not having my g60 harness which i sold with the motor

thanks


----------



## copthis (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbup: dont feel bad im in the same boat im tryin to swap my g60


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*1.8T Swap*

I see you are referencing my old post. I changed host software, so the pictures probably don't work - but if you follow the link in my sig you will go to our local board where my pictures work.



copthis said:


> hey saw your write on swapping your g60. i plan on doing the same and i wanted to know is it possible if i can use the corrado engine harness and computer?


On my swap - it is a near complete AWP swap (minus the ABS). All the wiring from the driver seat forward is MKIV. I pulled out all of the old Corrado wiring, including fusebox, engine harness, etc. I used the MKIV ecu, comfort control module, cluster, etc. I even added a euro-only MK3 key coil reader to keep the immobilizer function.

So please feel free to reference what I did - but it is a full swap, not a partial swap like what you are planning on doing and I really have no idea how you would do it with the corrado engine harness and computer. They are such different engines - supercharged vs turbo - that you at least need standalone to make it work. 

BTW if you follow the link in my signature, the pictures work on the local board.

My 2cents....

Bryan


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

i'm not planning on using the g60 wiring or harness, no no no.....and i don't think he is either

what I want to do is connect the Mk4 harness to my corrado ce2 fusebox which is done by splicing on the ce2 fusebox plugs into the mk4 harness

this allows the mk4 harness to plug directly into the stock corrado fusebox without having to change the rest of the car's wiring.....atleast this is my understanding as far as i can tell


i don't want the mk4 cluster etc....i want to keep everthing corrado minus the motor and engine harness


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

Ah ok... I misunderstood.

You probably can use the Corrado fusebox. A fuse is just a fuse. I can't think of anything off-hand that is critically missing. The big changes are in the relay side, such as the turn signal / emergency flasher.

Power steering - yes the g60 lines bolt right up to the mk4 pump!

VSS - same sensor type as MK4 - just a different connector. If you get a newer 02J MKIV VSS you can just swap it out. BUT - you will need to tap the signal for the g60 cluster.

Good luck...

Bryan


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya i was happy to read about the power steering lines...one less thing to have to figure out

i know splicing the digi pigtails on is possible....i just need to know which ones i need to splice lol



i didn't want to have to rewire the whole car, just so that i didn't have to figure out like 10 splices for the motor...plus i WANT to keep the stock cluster etc

i'm keeping my 02A so i either swap out the connector or use the mk4 VSS sensor as you said...might just snag a new sensor to keep the mk4 connector...as long as it will read the correct speed in a 02a tranny


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

02A / 02J - same thing other than the case (02J is slightly more reinforced).

So yes... :thumbup:


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ok so do you know if the b3 passats have MFA?

what about using a vr6 harness? it would have both, but would the wiring at the fuse box be pretty similar to that of g60?


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

This is a really helpful thread👍did you figure out if we can splice the mk4 harness into the ce2?


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

yes you can, there's a few threads that show the wiring that needs to be spliced together


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

Are you done with your swap? Can you please give me the threads that show how it's done. 
Thanks


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

haven't even started, just researching


----------



## copthis (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya like u said i just want to splice my harness with the aww one. But i saw the forum for the awp engine harness diagram but idk if it's the same as the awp? If so i can get started but if not does anyone know where i can get the wiring diagram for the aww swap?


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

copthis said:


> Ya like u said i just want to splice my harness with the aww one. But i saw the forum for the awp engine harness diagram but idk if it's the same as the awp? If so i can get started but if not does anyone know where i can get the wiring diagram for the aww swap?


this may help.
http://forums.thecarlounge.com/showthread.php?5049235-APH-AWW-AWP-AWV-wiring-harness-comparison

going to start pulling my motor tonight :thumbup:


----------



## taylor.h (Sep 29, 2010)

*this should help*

http://clubgti.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205887

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html

the aww and awp wiring is slightly different, the top link is what i followed and so far so good (i have and aww going into my corrado), also the top link does take dbw into account so if your running dbc you may not need to wire some of it up, the second is just a lay out of the a2 ce2 fusebox so you know what locations to refer to. feel free to pm me with any questions and ill do what i can to help you out. :beer:


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

just bringing this back from the dead as i'm looking to start working the wiring in the next while 

what i'd love to see are pictures of the mk4 harness spliced into the ce2 pigtails 

also want to ask this again: 

do i need to get a digi 1 harness or can i just use a mk2 digi harness for the fusebox pigtails 

my main concern with using a regular mk2 harness is 

1) VSS wiring, the g60 harness has this but a mk2 harness does not....how is the VSS signal picked up in the mk4 harness? 

2) MFA, included in the g60 harness (and i could source a mk2 harness from a gti with mfa so not a huge deal)


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5634051-Corrado-20v-1.8T 

You should use this link. The power steering lines do connect to the 20V pump. Mine did.


----------

